# vr6 turbo to4 or t3-t4?



## crems one (Apr 19, 2002)

This summer Iam giong vr6 turbo,can some one tell me the pros and cons of the t04 and the hybrid t3-t4, in a vr6 ...and what they recommend .
thank you


[Modified by crems one, 10:38 AM 4-29-2002]


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo to4 or t3-t4? (crems one)*

My friends got an A2 vr6 turbo, and he put a to4 on it. He told me that t3-t4 turbos don't run right on a vr6. It has no lag at all, and spins the tires on the highway at 80mph in fourth gear.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: vr6 turbo to4 or t3-t4? (CorradoG60)*

T3T4 doesnt run right on a vr6? What a buncha crap...haha..It will run fine. T3T4 will spool up faster but is capable of making less power then a T04. Spins tires in 4th gear at 80 mph? He needs a quaife and good tires. Because my car hooks at the top of second and all of third with a quaife and drag radials. And i doubt he is making as much power as me. My car made 330 whp at 13 psi..And i run 15 psi on the street. So figure 350+ whp.. It all depends on your goals which turbo you choose.


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo to4 or t3-t4? (nycvr6)*

I'm sorry I'm getting things mixed up hear, t3-4s I was wrong about that my bad. But my friends vr6 turbo has to4e turbo, and he has a quiafe, totally full built glx tranny. It does 330 to the wheels on 9 psi, and can run up to 20 when he puts on a thicker head gasket. Its got 10.5:1 compresion, blue printed and balenced, knife edged crank, JE pistons. He spun the the wheels telling a M3 not to screw wih the car. 


[Modified by CorradoG60, 6:25 PM 4-29-2002]


----------



## crems one (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: vr6 turbo to4 or t3-t4? (CorradoG60)*

Thanks for all the input.....one more Question which turbo is more durable? dose the to4e have alonger life expectancy? (considering I will be a daly driver)...... All this talk of spinning the wheels in 4th gear is sick ...I can't wait to get my turbo.








thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by crems one, 9:05 AM 4-30-2002]


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo to4 or t3-t4? (crems one)*

I'm pretty sure he means spining the tires at 80mph in 3rd gear unless he's running 14" but go for the t04e but i would prefer the turbonetics 60-1 to anybody after what I've seen it do for my boys car.Not the HIFI the regular. I thinks it a t4 turbine with a 60 series compressor. but what ever it is its seem to be better than a t04 in my opinion.
I think the rating are like 320-550hp capabilities.


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo to4 or t3-t4? (blue98jettavr6)*

He spun the tires in fourth, I was in the car with him. He also has 17s on it, The car has well over 300 lbs of torque, on 9 psi.


----------



## IIIGTIVR6 (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: vr6 turbo to4 or t3-t4? (CorradoG60)*

heres the t4 set-up on the vr6.... 










[Modified by IIIGTIVR6, 5:18 PM 4-30-2002]


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: vr6 turbo to4 or t3-t4? (IIIGTIVR6)*

How the hell does he run 9 psi and over 330 h.p. to the wheels if he doesn't even have a intercooler???







don't you think he would blow the motor because the intake charge is so hot? most turbo's can't even run more than 5 psi without some sort of intercooler.


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo to4 or t3-t4? (GTI2lo)*

Of course he has an intercooler, you have to be on some serious drugs not to put one on. Lets just say he has over 30 grand into the car.


[Modified by CorradoG60, 8:03 PM 4-30-2002]


----------



## sergevr6 (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo to4 or t3-t4? (CorradoG60)*

corradog60- i live in Ma. i want to see this thing. then ill ask a question when i get there heheheh.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: vr6 turbo to4 or t3-t4? (blue98jettavr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm pretty sure he means spining the tires at 80mph in 3rd gear unless he's running 14" but go for the t04e but i would prefer the turbonetics 60-1 to anybody after what I've seen it do for my boys car.Not the HIFI the regular. I thinks it a t4 turbine with a 60 series compressor. but what ever it is its seem to be better than a t04 in my opinion.
I think the rating are like 320-550hp capabilities.[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ! I know exactly who you are talking about. Seen his car in actions plenty of times, i remeber the time he burned the high boosting DSM, although wasn't that before he was turbo and just running Nitrous? He beat his brother's Grand National too, that car is sick. I can't wait till i get my new pistons and rods in, i'm seeking revenge on that white AWD Talon.


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo to4 or t3-t4? (GTI RB)*

This is an old topic but I would like to bring it back to life. I'm considering a turbo this winter. Does anyone have anymore detail about the T3/T4 and the T04 fitting on a corrado vr6 engine? I'm leaning more towards the T04 because of the extra hp gain. With the T04 what kind of exhaust and downpipe would I need to make it fit. I have enough money for an exhuast system right now so I don't want to waste it and buy something that won't fit a turbo. I was think custom 3in exhaust. 
Also since i'm going open the motor up I was think some new pistons, rods and some dsr 256 cams. What else would I need?? 
sorry for the long questions just trying to put something together over the winter.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: vr6 turbo to4 or t3-t4? (martman45)*

the only diff between them is that one has a T3 hotside and the other run the T4 hotside, with that being said, if you run a bigger T3 hotside than T4 hotside you'll make more power considering that both turbos have the same compressor, my turbo, for example is a T3/T4S and is capable of more hp than the conventional T04B or E 60-1 used on the vr's


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo to4 or t3-t4? (blue98jettavr6)*



blue98jettavr6 said:


> " but go for the t04e but i would prefer the turbonetics 60-1 to anybody after what I've seen it do for my boys car.Not the HIFI the regular.QUOTE]
> 
> I have the hi-fi and it works out fine. The differences between the hi-fi and the regular are very minimal.


----------

